# Kostenlose und legale YouTube to mp3 Konverter?



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2019)

Hallo!


Früher war das ja noch eine Grauzone.
Aber jetzt ist es schwer an Mp3´s von YouTube zu kommen.
Die Programme die man per Google findet sind Adware verseucht.
Und die Online-Converter scheinbar auch.

Gibt es überhaupt noch kostenlose und legale Mittel an die Mp3´s von YouTube zu kommen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Früher war das ja noch eine Grauzone.



...und heute?
Ich kenne die genaue Rechtslage nicht (ich vermute es ist auch wieder zu kompliziert für nen Normalsterblichen da durchzublicken - darf ich mir ein YouTube-Video oder die Tonspur davon auf meinem PC als Kopie speichern?). Ich habe mir auch schon ein paar Stunden LetsPlays und sowas runtergeladen und aufm Handy abgelegt ums dann auf ner Dienstreise im Hotel abends anzuschauen (wo die Internetgeschwindigkeiten meist extrem schlecht sind fürs live zu machen). Hoffe mal damit hab ich jetzt keinen bösen Raubmord begangen. 

Wirklich hart verboten scheints aber ohnehin nicht zu sein da es ja tonnenweise Programme und Seiten gibt die es anbieten Youtube Zeug runterzuladen. Jeder bessere Downloadmanager (beispielsweise jDownloader oder vergleichbares) kann das sowieso.


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2019)

Die ganzen Programme und Seiten die man per Google findet sind nicht sauber.
JDownloader könnte ich mal probieren.

Edit: Mit Jdownloader kann man wohl ganze Videos saugen. Ich brauche aber nur die Mp3.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Edit: Mit Jdownloader kann man wohl ganze Videos saugen. Ich brauche aber nur die Mp3.



Du kannst im JDownloader2 genau definieren wass er laden soll einschließlich der bevorzugten Qualität/Auflösung/Bitrate/Format/alles was YT hat. Das ganze Video, nur die Tonspur, nur die Bildspur, nur das Thumbnail,...

Nur speichert YouTube keine Tonspur als MP3 (weil das Format einfach uralt und ineffizient ist) sondern meist als AAC oder OGG - das musste dann noch mit nem beliebigen freien Audioencodierer in MP3 umwandeln wenn du genau das Format brauchst.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Dezember 2019)

Ich nenn einfach mal TubeMate, gibts für Android.

Weiß aber nicht, ob es das auch für Windows gibt.


----------



## Maverick3k (25. Dezember 2019)

Genau genommen lädt JDownloader das AAC/OGG Audio und konvertiert es mittels ffmpeg nach MP3


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2019)

Maverick3k schrieb:


> Genau genommen lädt JDownloader das AAC/OGG Audio und konvertiert es mittels ffmpeg nach MP3



Hat er bei mir noch nie gemacht, er speichert das als OGG oder ACC oder MP4 (Container). Kann sein dass man das irgendwo einstellen/automatisiert erledigen lassen kann, ich hab das aber nie gemacht, für die 3x im Jahr wo ich mal was von YT runterlade an Musik geht das auch noch von Hand.


----------



## c1i (25. Dezember 2019)

Wenn ich ein Video oder die mp3 von YouTube brauche, dann nehme ich diese Seite: YouTube Downloader - Downloader fuer YouTube Videos und Audio

Funktioniert einwandfrei. Allerdings habe ich uBlock an. Ohne sieht man normale Werbung, welche ich aber nicht anklicken würde.

Grauzone hin oder her, Qualitativ ist von YT geladenes ja nun eh nicht gerade gut und wird wohl eher privat verwendet.


----------



## Maverick3k (25. Dezember 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hat er bei mir noch nie gemacht, er speichert das als OGG oder ACC oder MP4 (Container). Kann sein dass man das irgendwo einstellen/automatisiert erledigen lassen kann, ich hab das aber nie gemacht, für die 3x im Jahr wo ich mal was von YT runterlade an Musik geht das auch noch von Hand.



JD lädt beide Streams und muxxt sie als MP4


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2019)

4k Video Downloader oder Youtube Downloader HD. Beides gute Programme!


----------



## Chronik (27. Dezember 2019)

Also ich habe ganz lange den "4k Video Downlaoder" genutzt aber nun wo er nicht mehr 360 kbps anbietet überlege ich mir zu wekchen YT Downloader ich greifen soll!?


----------



## Gary94 (27. Dezember 2019)

Mein all-time favourite:

GitHub - ytdl-org/youtube-dl: Command-line program to download videos from YouTube.com and other video sites


----------



## Inzersdorfer (28. Dezember 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur speichert YouTube keine Tonspur als MP3 (weil das Format einfach uralt und ineffizient ist) sondern meist als AAC oder OGG - das musste dann noch mit nem beliebigen freien Audioencodierer in MP3 umwandeln wenn du genau das Format brauchst.



Für den JDownloader gibts Event Scripts, u.A. (mittels FFmpeg) automatisiert MP3 zu erstellen (Menü Settings/Event Scripter)

[Event Scripter] Scripts - JDownloader Community - Appwork GmbH


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Dezember 2019)

Ahja, danke.
Wie gesagt für die 3 MP3s die im im Jahr von YT haben will hab ichs immer noch per Hand konvertiert.


----------



## Chronik (28. Dezember 2019)

selbst das wäre für mich zu viel Arbeit!
Man braucht dazu min. 2 Programme ein Programm das die Video spur von Tonspur trennt und ein anderes das die kbps-anzahl erhöht (Wenns nicht das erst Programm mit macht?!)
Unter was für eine Kbps Zahl ladet ihr den bei YT? Also ich 320 Kbps , weil das beim "4k Video Downlaoder" nicht mehr geht, nun such ich schon seit Wochen/Monaten einen neuen YT Loader!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (28. Dezember 2019)

Keine Probleme mit:
savefrom.net
y2mate.com
loader.to


----------



## Körschgen (28. Dezember 2019)

Alle Tools und Seiten nutzen im Hintergrund youtube-dl, wieso also nicht einfach das nutzen?!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (28. Dezember 2019)

loader.to braucht immer ein bisschen, spuckt dann aber HD-Videos mit Ton aus. Warum kompliziert, wenn es auch einfach geht?


----------



## DKK007 (31. Dezember 2019)

Ich nutze meistens:
https://2conv.com/


----------



## Immunglobulin (31. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe gehört, dass man Musik auch käuflich erwerben kann. Man munkelt, dass man dann sogar an Flac heran kommt. Ich würde auf diese Gerüchte aber nicht viel geben. Im Internet liest man nämlich viel Blödsinn!!


----------



## Chronik (5. Januar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich nutze meistens:
> https://2conv.com/



Hast du das Programm runtergeladen?
Ich frage weil wenn man das die Website machen lässt spuckt der 192 kbps aus! Oder kann man die kbps Anzahl irgendswo einstellen?

@Immunglobulin: bitte nimms mir nicht übel aber ich glaube das wissen alle hier! Aber nun das kostet was und bei YT eben nicht!


----------



## DKK007 (31. Januar 2020)

Einfach über die Webseite. Da kommt ne ganz normale mp3.


----------



## JulianBreit (23. April 2020)

YouTube Downloader ist gut.  Beim Herunterladen kann man einfach das Format MP3 wählen.
Aber bei den langen großen Videos ist Online-Tool leicht zu unterbrechen.
Dazu empfehle ich die Apps Any Downloader, MiniTool uTube Downloader etc.


----------



## Chronik (3. Mai 2020)

Sagt mal kennt hier einer ein Programm bzw. Konverter der die bestehende MP3 von 128 kbps auf 320 kbps anhebt? Ich hatte früher mal SUPER aber da bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ob der wirklich das beste ist (wegen Bloatware!?)?


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2020)

Wie soll das gehen? Man kann Daten nicht aus dem nichts erschaffen.

Man redet nicht ohne Grund von verlustbehafteter Komprimierung.


----------



## Chronik (3. Mai 2020)

Nun wenn ich die Musik nicht als MP3 lade (sondern im WAVE- oder WMA-Format) die dann umcodiere, will ich natürlich die höchste kbps haben und die ist eben (bei MP3?) 320, nun und das bietet mir einfach kein/irgendein YT Downlaoder oder?
Gilt den das mit der verlustbehafteter Komprimierung auch wenn ich von sagen wir mal von einer MP4 nur die Audio Datei rüberziehe in eben eine MP3 Datei?


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Bei mp4 ist Bild und Ton verlustbehaftet komprimiert.

Hängt also davon ab, was für eine Bitrate die Audiospur im Video nutzt.


----------



## Chronik (4. Mai 2020)

Nur um nochmal gefragt zu haben verlustbehaftet heißt, das dann am ende oder mitten im Lied einfach paar sek. fehlen?

Aber wenn ich ein Video mit 320 kbps (MP3) habe/lade sieht das anders aus?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (4. Mai 2020)

Nicht Quantität- sondern Qualitätsverlust. 
Wiki: "_MP3 bedient sich dabei der Psychoakustik mit dem Ziel, nur für den Menschen wahrnehmbare Signalanteile zu speichern. Dadurch wird, bei nicht (oder kaum) verringert wahrgenommener Audioqualität, eine starke Reduktion der Datenmenge möglich."_
Jedoch werden eben auch Anteile rausgeschnitten, die das menschliche Ohr durchaus wahrnehmen kann. Und im Vergleich wird man erstaunt sein, was für einen klanglich ekelhaft dünnen Brei man vorgesetzt bekommt, der weder Dynamik noch sauber abgegrenzte Töne/ Instrumente besitzt.

Leider ist die YouTube Quali richtig richtig mies und gegenüber CD oder auch Satellitenradio ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Wobei man das schon extrem runternehmen kann, bis man wirklich nichts mehr hört. 

Wir hatten das in IoT mal durchgeführt und erst bei einer Auflösung von 4 Bit bzw. einer Abtast-Frequenz von 250-500 Hz (also real nach Abtasttheorem die Hälfte) hat man wirklich nichts mehr vom Song-Text verstanden, wobei das bei tiefen Stimmen natürlich besser ging, als bei hohen.


----------



## Chronik (4. Mai 2020)

Mhh, dann leigt das Problem also an .mp3?!

Bei JDownloader 2 kann ich doch auch Musik runterladen, allerdings nicht in MP3!? Da habe ich die Möglichkeit zwischen M4A, AAC sowie Ogg in wie weit da jetzt die kbps rein spielen weiß ich nicht hatte bisher keins dieser Formate!
So wenn ich nun eins dieser Formate nehme mit der höchsten kbps Anzahl (z.B.: nehme ich ACC in 192 kbps)! Die Datei in einen Konverter schmeiße habe ich dann auch auch einen Qualitätsverlust in der mp3 (wenn ich u.a. auch 320 kbps einstelle)? Oder solle ich besser umswitchen auf eins der drei formate (M4A, AAC oder Ogg)?


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

AAC oder Ogg sind auch verlustbehaftet. 
Verlustfreie Audioformate (Lossless) - MPeX.net MP3/Audio Infocenter

Bei M4A hängt es vom Codec (AAC oder Apple Lossless) ab: Was ist das M4A-Format


----------



## Chronik (4. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich jetzt also  von M4A umcodiere bzw. auf MP3 switche, d.h. von M4A auf MP3 (mit 320/192 kbps natürlich!!!), ist den dann die MP3 auch verlustbehaftet also von der Qualie nicht so gut?


----------



## fotoman (4. Mai 2020)

Chronik schrieb:


> So wenn ich nun eins dieser Formate nehme mit  der höchsten kbps Anzahl (z.B.: nehme ich ACC in 192 kbps)!


Tja,  was ist das für eine AAC-Spur? Stereo oder Mehrkanal.

ADR/ZDF  senden z.B. im Kabel (DVB-C) mit und AC3. Ob dann in 5.1 AC3 Surround-Sound mit 448 KBit/s für die Stereokanäle bessere Qualität liefert wie in MP2-Stereosound mit 256 KBit/s bleibt insb. mit dem eigenen Audiokonverter individuell zu testen.



Chronik schrieb:


> Die Datei in einen Konverter  schmeiße habe ich dann auch auch einen Qualitätsverlust in der mp3 (wenn  ich u.a. auch 320 kbps einstelle)?


Ja, je nach Konverter mehr  oder weniger massiv. Das mag man bei Popgedudel in Zimmerlautstärke aus  billigen Monitorlautsprechern nicht hören, bei guten  Lautsprechern/Kopfhören oder höherer Lautstärke aber durchaus.



Chronik schrieb:


> Oder  solle ich besser umswitchen auf eins der drei formate (M4A, AAC oder  Ogg)?


Da hilft leider nur selber Probehören. Du solltest  jedenfalls so selten wie zwingend nötig etwas konvertieren. Also  eigentlich nur, wenn das Abspielgerät das Audioformat nicht unterstützt  und YT z.B. mal wieder meint, unnötig modern werden zu müssen.

Auf YT musst Du erst einmal Musikvideos finden, die mit 320 KBit/s eincodet sind
Hier mal ein paar Musikspuren die YT gerade so bei meiner Suche anbietet:

webm       audio only tiny   53k , opus @ 50k (48000Hz)
webm       audio only tiny   70k , opus @ 70k (48000Hz)
m4a        audio only tiny  130k , m4a_dash container, mp4a.40.2@128k (44100Hz)
webm       audio only tiny  138k , opus @160k (48000Hz)

Ein Video, das dort aktuell noch mit 320 KBit/s getreamt wird, finde ich spontan nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Wo sieht man da diese Daten?


----------



## fotoman (4. Mai 2020)

Posting #12
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ale-youtube-mp3-konverter-2.html#post10147022

Wobei ich die Windows-EXE bevorzuge, die man entweder über die obige Seite erreicht oder direkt über die Projekt-Webseite:
youtube-dl

Das kann man dann auf der Kommandozeile mittels

```
youtube-dl.exe --list-formats <YT-URL>
```
aufrufen und erhält alle Audio- und Videoformate, die YT einem derzeit anbietet. Diese kann man damit auch entweder einzeln oder direkt als A/V Stream herunter laden.

Über die Legalität gemäß YT-Regeln sagt das natürlich nichts, aber zumindest die Anzeige der Formate dürfte in Deutschland Rechtskonform sein.

Ach so, die DVB-C Daten gibt mir AVIdemux aus. Das zeigt einem bei Interesse auch nach dem Download an, welcher Codec sich im m4a versteckt.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2020)

Bei einer Datei kann man auch einfach im VLC unter Werkzeuge -> Codec-Informationen nachschauen.


----------



## fotoman (5. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei einer Datei kann man auch einfach im VLC unter Werkzeuge -> Codec-Informationen nachschauen.


Bei mp2 und AC3 zeigt VLC die Datenrate wohl an, bei Opus und AAC bei mir nicht. Mind. meine Videos mit AAC sind mit einer festen Datenrate und nicht mit fester Quality encodet, was YT bei OPUS macht, weiss ich natürlich nicht.

AVIDemux ist für mich damit universeller und zuverlässiger.


----------



## masterX244 (5. Mai 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Posting #12
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ale-youtube-mp3-konverter-2.html#post10147022
> 
> Wobei ich die Windows-EXE bevorzuge, die man entweder über die obige Seite erreicht oder direkt über die Projekt-Webseite:
> ...



Schwöre auch auf youtube-dl. Ist zusätzlich auch ein "schweizer Taschenmesser" was an zig anderen Seiten auch geht. Hab mir meine Defaultparameter schön in ne config geschoben (von einem meiner Rechner muss ich auf "bevorzuge ipv4" stellen, das nervt wenn man das einmal vergisst und nur nen error kriegt.


----------

